# Brewer Wanted - Brewhouse Brisbane



## Ross (1/3/11)

Hi Brewers,

Grant Clark from the Brewhouse Brisbane has asked me to help him find a new brewer. Brendan the current brewer is leaving to persue other interests.
This is a full time position. The applicant must be passionate about brewing and have a good head for business.
Prospective candidates please contact Grant via email with a CV and cover letter to [email protected] 

Cheers & good luck....

Ross


----------



## Yob (1/3/11)

Ross said:


> Hi Brewers,
> 
> Grant Clark from the Brewhouse Brisbane has asked me to help him find a new brewer. Brendan the current brewer is leaving to persue other interests.
> This is a full time position. The applicant must be passionate about brewing and have a good head for business.
> ...



aww nutz... brissie again? where's the southern love? *SOMEBODY* open one up down here and I will gladly quit my current employment and come over to the dark side  

the dream...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/3/11)

I'd love to, but I don't think it would be enough to feed the parasites I support.

Goomba


----------



## Paul H (1/3/11)

Surely there's a Babbs member who wants a fulltime brewing gig?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## geoff_tewierik (1/3/11)

Sure, I just can't afford to live on the wages.


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/11)

I ran a LHBS for a year and it took me quarter of a century to get enthusiastic about brewing again


----------



## outbreak (1/3/11)

Whats the going rate for a brewer in such a position?


----------



## Nick JD (1/3/11)

outbreak said:


> Whats the going rate for a brewer in such a position?



As little as they'll accept to do the job.

They want someone with a good head for business ... someone with a good head for business would be running a successful business, not working for one.

It's a bit like IQ testing prospective Police candidates - counterproductive.


----------



## argon (1/3/11)

i'd maybe do it if they paid me what i got now... maybe


----------



## outbreak (1/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> As little as they'll accept to do the job.
> 
> They want someone with a good head for business ... someone with a good head for business would be running a successful business, not working for one.
> 
> It's a bit like IQ testing prospective Police candidates - counterproductive.



Well that is what I was thinking..... If someone had a good head for business they wouldn't be working in a job for the kind of money that I think they would be offering... 60k or so?


----------



## winkle (1/3/11)

outbreak said:


> Well that is what I was thinking..... If someone had a good head for business they wouldn't be working in a job for the kind of money that I think they would be offering... 60k or so?



60k


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/11)

outbreak said:


> Well that is what I was thinking..... If someone had a good head for business they wouldn't be working in a job for the kind of money that I think they would be offering... 60k or so?



I was thinking it would be a fair bit less than 60K. Might have to prepare a CV B) .


----------



## The Scientist (1/3/11)

Basic wage for a start out micro brewer about $37K. Work your way up from there if the business is doing well. Its really is for the love of it <_<


----------



## outbreak (2/3/11)

37k, wtf you get more working at bunnings.....


----------



## winkle (2/3/11)

But there's the beer, and all the chicks!!!


----------



## Ross (2/3/11)

If you are interested in the job, why not reply to it rather that getting into a full on debate about a salary that you have no idea of what's on offer  
Or you could give me a call if you wish to know a little more before applying....

cheers Ross


----------



## Josh (2/3/11)

Website doesn't say much about the beers. But it's in a nice part of town.


----------



## bear09 (2/3/11)

My dream is to own everything I have and then get a job like this. Screw the money.

I reckon it would be great.


----------



## argon (2/3/11)

ummm... thought i was responding in this thread :blink: ... but wrote this below



argon said:


> Why not open it up for a few weeks to a few "celebrity AHB brewers" while they get things sorted out on the employment front. I'm sure a few BABBs members would do a batch or 2 for free (even just for a take home cube or corny).
> 
> Stocks would be replenished, a few amateurs would get to experience a pro-brewday and the Brewhouse get to promote themselves amongst their key market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul H (2/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> Basic wage for a start out micro brewer about $37K. Work your way up from there if the business is doing well. Its really is for the love of it <_<



For the love of beer...

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Nashmandu (2/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> Basic wage for a start out micro brewer about $37K. Work your way up from there if the business is doing well. Its really is for the love of it <_<



I dont know where you get that figure. A brewer starting out with very little knowledge would be on 40-50k......Head brewers or a senior brewer between 55-80....and then probably 80-150 for the top tier, like operations managers/executive brewers etc


----------



## fraser_john (2/3/11)

Ross said:


> If you are interested in the job, why not reply to it rather that getting into a full on debate about a salary that you have no idea of what's on offer
> Or you could give me a call if you wish to know a little more before applying....
> 
> cheers Ross



Aww c'mon Ross, that would mean people could not take your post off topic

Oh hang on 

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## The Scientist (2/3/11)

Nashmandu said:


> I dont know where you get that figure. A brewer starting out with very little knowledge would be on 40-50k......Head brewers or a senior brewer between 55-80....and then probably 80-150 for the top tier, like operations managers/executive brewers etc



BREWING INDUSTRY - QUEENSLAND BREWERIES EMPLOYEES' AWARD:

http://www.fwa.gov.au/consolidated_awards/...36/asframe.html


----------



## Malted (2/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> BREWING INDUSTRY - QUEENSLAND BREWERIES EMPLOYEES' AWARD:
> 
> http://www.fwa.gov.au/consolidated_awards/...36/asframe.html




2/5ths of feck all. But I did like this:
http://*"5.4 BEER SHIFT*

Each week every Brewery Technician shall be issued with a carton of beer on the last shift worked for the week."


----------



## np1962 (2/3/11)

Malted said:


> 2/5ths of feck all. But I did like this:
> <a href="http://" target="_blank"></a>*"5.4 BEER SHIFT*
> 
> Each week every Brewery Technician shall be issued with a carton of beer on the last shift worked for the week."


Looks to me those rates are from 2006.


----------



## mje1980 (2/3/11)

Hopefully whoever takes the job won't be worried about the cash. FFS, not everyone cares about having an iphone, a plasma in the wanker, um i mean "theatre" room, and a 4k coffee maker haha.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/3/11)

Nashmandu said:


> I dont know where you get that figure. A brewer starting out with very little knowledge would be on 40-50k......Head brewers or a senior brewer between 55-80....and then probably 80-150 for the top tier, like operations managers/executive brewers etc



bollocks


----------



## kiwisteveo (3/3/11)

*"5.4 BEER SHIFT

*Each week every Brewery Technician shall be issued with a carton of beer on the last shift worked for the week."



if i lived in brisbane that would almost be enough,who cares about money if you get to make beer all day long


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/11)

mje1980 said:


> Hopefully whoever takes the job won't be worried about the cash. FFS, not everyone cares about having an iphone, a *plasma *in the wanker, um i mean "theatre" room, and a 4k coffee maker haha.



:icon_offtopic: plasmas are losing their popularity, LCD large screen TVs are the major sellers nowadays, but if you have to have a plasma they are actually quite cheap. Around $800 will fix you up with a 50 inch HD. Back in the days of CRT box televisions, a 26 inch stereo upmarket brand like a Sony would set you back over a grand. In today's dollars that would be the equivalent of maybe $1500 so like for like, plasmas now are about the same as what you used to spend on the kids or kitchen second set (1990s)

AHB member up the road from here just bought a Pana Viera 50" LCD for a tad under a grand the other day, good buying. 

Sorry, not trying to have a shot but when people throw "plasma" into a conversation in the same way as "BMW" or "Rolex Watch" as a sign of yuppie indulgence I just gotta say something . :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/3/11)

Wanting the median wage isn't a sign of yuppie indulgence, either.

Goomba


----------



## DanRayner (3/3/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Wanting the median wage isn't a sign of yuppie indulgence, either.
> 
> Goomba



True. But wanting the median wage without any professional experience or training in the industry _is _a sign of yuppie indulgence though


----------



## j1gsaw (3/3/11)

It certainly seems to be the kind of occupation that isnt highly rewarding in the funds department early on, but as its been mentioned, you start at the bottom, and work your way up. Id rather work in a trade/occupation that i enjoy doing, then just being some grunt on the council digging holes every day.
Aside from crafting yourself into an exceptional brewer, you would, (i imagine) be able to help design/produce new beers, and that to me would be awesome. Sitting down and writing out new ideas and concepts on assorted recipes and seeing if they blend well.
I think any brewer would be proud if they helped put together a new brew for the shelves, especially if it was a hit.
I would jump at the chance if i was a local.... suppose i could move.. lol


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/3/11)

j1gsaw said:


> It certainly seems to be the kind of occupation that isnt highly rewarding in the funds department early on, but as its been mentioned, you start at the bottom, and work your way up. Id rather work in a trade/occupation that i enjoy doing, then just being some grunt on the council digging holes every day.
> Aside from crafting yourself into an exceptional brewer, you would, (i imagine) be able to help design/produce new beers, and that to me would be awesome. Sitting down and writing out new ideas and concepts on assorted recipes and seeing if they blend well.
> I think any brewer would be proud if they helped put together a new brew for the shelves, especially if it was a hit.
> I would jump at the chance if i was a local.... suppose i could move.. lol



I'd love the opportunity and would do it regardless of the funds issue, if I only had me to support. Sometimes you don't get the opportunity to do something incredibly interesting, but just what pays the bills. I think that is part of the whole work situation, if you have a family and genuinely want to do the right thing by them, then career will take a hit, no matter what it is (or wants to be).

And council workers don't dig holes. They stand there leaning on their shovel, perpetually smoking. 

Goomba


----------



## j1gsaw (3/3/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'd love the opportunity and would do it regardless of the funds issue, if I only had me to support. Sometimes you don't get the opportunity to do something incredibly interesting, but just what pays the bills. I think that is part of the whole work situation, if you have a family and genuinely want to do the right thing by them, then career will take a hit, no matter what it is (or wants to be).
> 
> And council workers don't dig holes. They stand there leaning on their shovel, perpetually smoking.
> 
> Goomba




Valid points.
Oh and i seen a council worker dig a hole...once.....while smoking.. haha


----------



## Paul H (3/3/11)

mje1980 said:


> Hopefully whoever takes the job won't be worried about the cash. FFS, not everyone cares about having an iphone, a plasma in the wanker, um i mean "theatre" room, and a 4k coffee maker haha.



Crap "he who dies with the most toys wins"!

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## DU99 (3/3/11)

Has anyone applied


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/11)

QLD brewer award rates? I need to open a slavery, I mean, brewery.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/3/11)

I'd love to screw and snort coke for a living - but my name isn't charlie sheen... loving the idea of doing something for a living doesn't equate to it actually being a decent way to earn a crust.

You either hit this job with experience and/or a qualification - and then take the industries fairly low wages as a part of the deal - or you hit it with nothing but "I brew beer at home" which is no bad thing, but not necessarily a job winning qualification.... and you get apprentice type (OK a bit better than that) wages.

Either way - median wage is _about_ the best you an hope for for your level of experience, probably less. You brew beer because you love to do it - not because its the best possible way to pay off the mortgage.

- large breweries excepted -

PS - I'd love to meet the brewer that's on 150K a year..... they must keep pretty damn quiet about their salary at the brewers association meetings.


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/11)

You can pay off a mortage on 35K per year? Must be cheap houses there!


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> PS - I'd love to meet the brewer that's on 150K a year..... they must keep pretty damn quiet about their salary at the brewers association meetings.



30,000L per year before taxed. Brew that amount for $2 per liter, sell it for $15 per liter. 

30,000 x $15 = $450,000

$200K in overheads. $250K in pocket. 

Only have to sell 100 liters a day. 

Why are there no brewpubs?

Is it because the big breweries are paying their staff squat and lining the pockets of their shareholders while operating a mafia-style protection racket against the small guy? Are you part of the problem, Thirsty? :lol:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/3/11)

Brew for $2 per liter - sell for $15 per liter ...what strange universe do you live in kind sir?? That's $750 per keg....

maybe - just maybe you could retail for that in a brewpub... but you have kind of ignored overheads, labour, materials and other inconvenient costs like that... The reason there aren't more brewpubs, is because your cost/profit figures come from fantasia not the actual world.

You will note I said - large breweries excepted - you can earn a far nicer living making beer for a mega brewer in a beer factory, than you will ever earn working for your "art" in a small brewery. Yes, I'm part of the problem.


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> maybe - just maybe you could retail for that in a brewpub...



You can't run a brewpub for $200K a year that sells 100 liters of beer per day? 

$200K? Make it $250K then. What on earth are these overheads? We know for certain that a "brewer" can be had for $35K ... a "bar manager" for $45K, rent, utilities ... at $2 a liter the 30,000L of beer will only cost $60K to brew, and that's buying supplies at retail prices!

I know a few people who woyuld happily pay $5 for a schooner of Belgian Wit, or a wonderfully crafted IPA. You would.

I had a long chat with a fella in Washington State a few months back. The numbers add up - even in Australia. Which makes me wonder why I can't go and have a few at a brewpub tonight. 

Big brewery mafia. And anyone who thinks that people who work for breweries actually "brew" beer is dreamin'. You don't "brew" 200,000L of beer, you operate the machinery that does. The failsafes are the reason they can pay so little - factory workers are in good supply.


----------



## bconnery (3/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> You can't run a brewpub for $200K a year that sells 100 liters of beer per day?
> 
> $200K? Make it $250K then. What on earth are these overheads? We know for certain that a "brewer" can be had for $35K ... a "bar manager" for $45K, rent, utilities ... at $2 a liter the 30,000L of beer will only cost $60K to brew, and that's buying supplies at retail prices!
> 
> ...



At 5$ a schooner that around 11.80 a litre so straight away your numbers are looking inconsistent. 

A bar manager, so that's what 2 people to run the bar if you include yourself? Might need a little more staff than that. 
Insurance, don't forget that one. 
And all these numbers are based on definitely only selling 100 litres per day, no plan for growth and what happens when you kick over the limit and excise kicks in. 
I don't pretend to be an economist, but the numbers seem like a gross oversimplification. 

You've also missed the point of what TB said. He actually suggests that you could earn more "pressing buttons" (your words) than you could running your own brewpub or working for a microbrewer.


----------



## tallie (3/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> 30,000L per year before taxed.



The 30kL/year figure is the cut-off for receiving a partial refund, not an exemption. The refund is 60% and only up to $10K/year. ATO linky

Cheers,
tallie

Edit: Back on topic (sort of)... Shame this didn't come up a year ago - I would have jumped at the chance!


----------



## DU99 (3/3/11)

what about the perk's you get being the brewer...


----------



## Nick JD (3/3/11)

bconnery said:


> He actually suggests that you could earn more "pressing buttons" (your words) than you could running your own brewpub or working for a microbrewer.



You don't think a person could own/run a brewpub and earn more than $45K? I beg to differ. 

What's being said here is that the small brewer is not profitable? 

And the person saying that works for CUB? 

Who woulda figgered. Anyway, back to the topic. Who wants to lug grain for $17 an hour?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/3/11)

DU99 said:


> what about the perk's you get being the brewer...



OK Dugg , what are the perks?


----------



## felten (3/3/11)

drinking on the job is part of the job


----------



## Hargie (3/3/11)

...I brew Stone & Wood beer and i live in Byron Bay not 400 mtrs from work, and less than 5 mins bike ride from the beach which i can hear thru my bedroom window, my wife and children are enormously grateful to be living in such a fantastic place,and thank me near daily for moving us here and brewing beer...tommorow i will brew 5000 ltrs of Pacific Ale and oversee the packaging run...i will taste that beer several times before 7am...Brad, my boss will cook both breakfast and lunch tommorow...

...I win....:icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (3/3/11)

Hargie said:


> ...I brew Stone & Wood beer and i live in Byron Bay not 400 mtrs from work, and less than 5 mins bike ride from the beach which i can hear thru my bedroom window, my wife and children are enormously grateful to be living in such a fantastic place,and thank me near daily for moving us here and brewing beer...tommorow i will brew 5000 ltrs of Pacific Ale and oversee the packaging run...i will taste that beer several times before 7am...Brad, my boss will cook both breakfast and lunch tommorow...
> 
> ...I win.... :icon_cheers:



OK, yes you win Hargie. My job now sucks even more. :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> Big brewery mafia. And anyone who thinks that people who work for breweries actually "brew" beer is dreamin'. You don't "brew" 200,000L of beer, you operate the machinery that does. The failsafes are the reason they can pay so little - factory workers are in good supply.



You know so spectacularly little about what you are talking about, that its actually quite amusing to watch you babble. Go on, tell me more about what I do for a living, I learn new things about it every time you mention the subject.

Oh - and please, you have my personal invitation, come to my workplace and show the whole team where the "failsafes" are that mean they can pay us so little. I for one would be glad to know how to use them, it would afer all make my job a lot easier.

Hargie has the best job in the world - he wins. Hopefully whoever goes for and gets the job at the Brisbane Brewhouse feels the same way about it.


----------



## spaced (4/3/11)

Good luck finding a brewer Ross.

Back when I did drink normal beer (only gluten free now), I remember the brewhouse had some very nice brews on tap. Hopefully a new brewer can spark some interesting developments in their brewing schedule.

Can't comment on Grant as a boss but as a publican he was very nice. Always very polite to his regular drunks and ran a very good bar.

FYI, it might pay to contact the Ballarat brewing univesity to see if they can recommend any up and coming brewers. Univesities are a great place to poach good staff before they step out into the market.


----------



## Ross (4/3/11)

Thanks for the kind words 'spaced', but I'm only the messenger, I've got no interest in the Brewhouse other than hoping it becomes a major beer destination in Brisbane.
I know Grant is doing exactly as you suggested, as well as exploring other avenues, he just asked me if I'd put my feelers out for him as well.

+++

Nick, you contribute a lot of good stuff to this forum, from your practical experiences.... But seriously, from your comments you don't have the 1st idea about starting/running a brewery & I'm amazed TB is even bothering to bite...


cheers Ross


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/3/11)

Ross said:


> Thanks for the kind words 'spaced', but I'm only the messenger, I've got no interest in the Brewhouse other than hoping it becomes a major beer destination in Brisbane.
> I know Grant is doing exactly as you suggested, as well as exploring other avenues, he just asked me if I'd put my feelers out for him as well.
> 
> +++
> ...



:beerbang: 
:icon_offtopic: 

Having spent the past three months running a country pub and paying c.$212 for a keg of heavy, I know how hard it is to make a quid in a pub. Though I'd do better if we could turn over that 700 litres (14 kegs) instead of the 6-8 kegs we are currently doing. And being an accountant (or professing to be one anyway) - trust me, very few people can estimate overheads unless they have been genuinely in the game. That's why they pay us accountants the BIG BUCK$. Well, those other accountants anyway!

Personally I'd love to get that job, only a lack of genuine brewing skills would mean certain disaster for Grant! Best to have people like me as an irregular customer!

TB is not an apologist for the big breweries, he is an intelligent man who works in a brewery and has stood firm in defending his employer from silly tirades and rants. He is a fine and seemingly passionate homebrewer who, his employment aside, has willingly shared his knowledge and opinions with all who frequent this site.

He also has poor tastes in hats. :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (5/3/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> He also has poor tastes in hats. :beerbang:



Says the man with a poor shirt sense :lol:


----------



## Brett newman (22/3/11)

I would love to snap up an opportunity to work in such a place. Im currently in the process of a career change and have my heart set on the brewing industry. Regardless of money how good would it be to sit down and enjoy the beer that you know you've had a part in brewing. Better still how good would it feel to see joe public doing the same. 
Ive been reading through this forum for about the last month and have had sooooo many questions answered without even having to post yet. Im super new to brewing (read im yet to do one of my own, but I have helped out a friend with the nano-brewery he has in his winery) but i have fairly extensive experience with the consumption side of the game( dont we all). I want to really get a good understanding of the principles and processes before I attempt my own brew, and I plan on starting with a simple kit job.
Ive also started studying for the GBC exam offered by the IBD in order to get some form of formal qualifications.

Anyway pity im in Perth or Id be at least making myself known even if didnt eventuate to anything. Money isnt everything in life. Being able to enjoy everyday and be passionate about what you do gives me so much more satisfaction.

Cheers
Brett.


----------



## DKS (22/3/11)

TB is not an apologist for the big breweries, he is an intelligent man who works in a brewery and has stood firm in defending his employer from silly tirades and rants. He is a fine and seemingly passionate homebrewer who, his employment aside, has willingly shared his knowledge and opinions with all who frequent this site.

 His contributions dont go un-noticed around here either.One of the go to men. In my opinion.
Daz


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/11)

Ross said:


> I'm amazed TB is even bothering to bite...



So am I. 



I can't see a mash paddle anywhere.


----------



## gregs (22/3/11)

Well a stove topper telling a pro brewer how it is in their profession.

You must have 4 mirrors in every feckn room you entre. Well done!


----------



## unrealeous (22/3/11)

gregs said:


> You must have 4 mirrors in every feckn room you entre. Well done!


And when Nick travels, he travels free. He just uses all the tickets he has on himself


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/11)

gregs said:


> Well a stove topper telling a pro brewer how it is in their profession.



VB is his recipe.  

The Engineers who built the site = legends. The IT guys who run the plant's software and hardware = legends. The chemists and microbio guys who run the lab = legends.

The guys who hose out the vats = brewers.

_First, when there's nothing, but a slow growing dream
In a world made of VB, made of Fosters.

What a FEELING!
_






Looks hot in a Leotard though. I'll give him that.


----------



## unrealeous (22/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> The guys who hose out the vats = brewers.


They don't hose out vats. They press a button and the automated CIP system does it all for them.

Guy who gets to press the button - legend!


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/11)

unrealeous said:


> They don't hose out vats. They press a button and the automated CIP system does it all for them.
> 
> Guy who gets to press the button - legend!



I'm confused now. Who gets to wear the leotard?


----------



## Yob (23/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> I'm confused now. Who gets to wear the leotard?




isnt that you in the picture Nick? 

now Im confused...


----------

